# Maggie Moo



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not on the forum much anymore, but did want to share that this week we lost our Maggie. She was found with a meningioma after having 2 seizures in April. She had stereotactic radiation shortly thereafter and had been doing great. However, Wed. morning I awoke to her seizing. She had 4 seizures within a few hours. The closest ER stabilized her and we took her to her neurologist who is about an hour away and has a fantastic teaching type hospital. They found her with a splenic mass and when they took her to surgery, they found nodules on her liver and evidence that the spleen had small ruptured before and there were adhesions everywhere. We both felt her sweet, soft, precious body was telling us enough. We did not have them wake her up. Our hearts are broken. Our house feels hollow. She would have been 14 in Sept. Her littermate sister, Penny, has battled hepatocellular carcinoma and I actually felt that Maggie was the more stable of the two. We know her days are limited also.

Hug your fur babies. They have so much to show and teach us and are gone way too soon.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That must have been heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Betty I am so sorry for your loss. Their love wraps around us like a soft comfortable blanket. They give us so much love and joy. Prayers for you and your family. May you find comfort in your memories of your sweet Maggie.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This just breaks my heart Betty. No matter how long we have them, it isn't long enough. I sometimes wonder why I put myself thru this grief so many times--losing my first dog in 1956. I think it is because some of us were just not meant to be without a dog in our life until we can no longer care for one. RIP sweet, beautiful Maggie Moo


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Godspeed to your Maggie.Take solace knowing you gave her a great home filled with love and all the care she would need. May your great memories of Maggie help carry you in your tough days without her.

R.I.P. Maggie

dlm ny country


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

How heartbreaking! I know how much you and Penny miss sweet Maggie.
You did the right thing. We had to do the same thing when we lost our Snobear.
I'm sure that Maggie is romping at the Bridge with Smooch and Snobear!
I added Maggie Moo to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maggie Moo. 

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. No matter how long their life, it is never long enough.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss..


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your pup Maggie.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Maggie Moo.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Maggie Moo. I'm sure you must feel lost and Penny also. Sending prayers for comfort and much, much more time with your dear Penny.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We've missed you. So sorry to hear about your precious girl. Run free sweet Maggie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Maggie. My heart goes out to you. RIP sweet girl.


----------

